# Qual è vs qual'è



## Joan bolets

Qual è  il sostantivo..

e 

qual'è il sostantivo...

....perchè?


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, JB. Puoi dare un'occhiata qui, qui, o qui (I/E).


----------



## Joan bolets

Necsus said:


> Ciao, JB. Puoi dare un'occhiata qui, qui, o qui (I/E).



Grazie Necusus...ma dopo la lettura dei post sono ancora confuso.

Capisco che si tratti di un'apocope vocalica, peró non capisco quando si applica e quando invece si applica l'elisione. Anche google non è stato di grande aiuto per sciogliere il dubbio e non ho alcuna grammatica italiana in casa !!

Se avessi tempo per chiarire il dubbio apprezzerei molto


----------



## Necsus

Joan bolets said:


> Se avessi tempo per chiarire il dubbio apprezzerei molto


Con molto piacere, ma non mi è possibile in questo momento. Comunque sono sicuro che se dai un'occhiata anche alle discussioni su elisione e apostrofo ti sarà tutto molto più chiaro: qui e qui.


----------



## brian

Magari questo ti potrebbe essere utile (o almeno interessente). 


brian


----------



## Hermocrates

*[Nota di moderazione: discussione originata qui, dove però era clamorosamente fuori tema ]*

Scusa, SixthOfMay, ma non sono d'accordo con la tua correzione a Luke.



luke071 said:


> Qual'è la forma più corretta?



"*Qual'è*" si scrive con l'apostrofo se è al *femminile* (come in questo caso).

Sarebbe invece corretto scriverlo "*qual è*" (senza apostrofo) se si trattasse del *maschile*. 

es: Qual'è la forma corretta? vs. Qual è il migliore esempio?

Spero aiuti.


----------



## johnny panic

Scusa ryenart, ma devo dissentire! Forse ci sono differenze tra lo svizzero italiano e l'italiano, ma in italiano qual è non si scrive mai con l'apostrofo.
"*Q*ual" è di per sé una parola compiuta, quindi non si elide, ma si tronca. *E* non vuole l'accento.
*C*iao!


----------



## SixthOfMay

ryenart said:


> Scusa, SixthOfMay, ma non sono d'accordo con la tua correzione a Luke.
> 
> 
> 
> "*Qual'è*" si scrive con l'apostrofo se è al *femminile* (come in questo caso).




Non ne vedrei il motivo, dal momento che "qual" è anche femminile:

per la qual cosa...
noto, con una certa qual sorpresa, che...

Quindi non si tratta di un'elisione in nessun caso (anzi, in nessun genere!).


----------



## johnny panic

*C*oncordo pienamente, SixthofMay!
(e ovviamente volevo scrivere apostrofo, non accento, sono un po' fusa)
*C*iao


----------



## Hermocrates

johnny panic said:


> Scusa ryenart, ma devo dissentire! Forse ci sono differenze tra lo svizzero italiano e l'italiano, ma in italiano qual è non si scrive mai con l'apostrofo.
> "qual" è di per sé una parola compiuta, quindi non si elide, ma si tronca. e non vuole l'accento.
> ciao!



A scanso di equivoci, non sono svizzero.  Come indicato ("expat") la Svizzera non è né la mia nazione, né la varietà d'italiano a cui faccio riferimento.

La questione ruota tutta intorno alla distinzione in italiano tra apocope (che non richiede l'apostrofo) e elisione (che lo richiede). Nel caso del maschile, "qual" è la versione con apocope di "quale", e si scrive, secondo la grammatica italiana, senza apostrofo. Viceversa, il femminile, "qual' " è un caso di elisione (davanti a vocale) e richiede l'apostrofo.


----------



## johnny panic

*C*aro ryenart,
"qual è" è una forma tronca, non vuole mai l'apostrofo, credimi. *C*onsulta qualsiasi grammatica della lingua italiana e troverai conferma.
*L*a regola è abbastanza semplice: se la parola troncata può essere posta davanti a un'altra parola dello stesso genere che comincia per consonante, questo significa che tale parola non richiede elisione perché è già di per sé compiuta.
Per esempio, puoi dire "qual buon vento", "qual cumulo di errori", ma anche, al femminile, "qual grazia", "qual testardaggine". *S*ei d'accordo?
non è mia intenzione polemizzare con te, solo chiarire una regola grammaticale, a beneficio di tutti.
*C*iao!


----------



## SixthOfMay

ryenart said:


> A scanso di equivoci, non sono svizzero.  Come indicato ("expat") la Svizzera non è né la mia nazione, né la varietà d'italiano a cui faccio riferimento.
> 
> La questione ruota tutta intorno alla distinzione in italiano tra apocope (che non richiede l'apostrofo) e elisione (che lo richiede). Nel caso del maschile, "qual" è la versione con apocope di "quale", e si scrive, secondo la grammatica italiana, senza apostrofo. Viceversa, il femminile, "qual' " è un caso di elisione (davanti a vocale) e richiede l'apostrofo.



Se così fosse, si arriverebbe a conclusioni decisamente incongruenti; riprendendo un mio precedente esempio, la seguente espressione sarebbe corretta:

"con una certa qual sorpresa"

mentre questa sarebbe sbagliata (nel senso che, in base alle tue premesse, richiederebbe l'apostrofo per elisione di una "e" magicamente riapparsa):

"con una certa qual arguzia"

Bizzarro, no? Evidentemente, il discrimine per decidere se si tratti o meno di elisione non è che la parola seguente inizi o meno per vocale, ma che la forma "qual" esista di suo, al maschile e al femminile. 

In sostanza, si può tranquillamente scegliere, se si trova che "qual" sia una forma troppo arcaica e letteraria, di usare la sola forma "quale", con le dovute conseguenze sulla presenza dell'apostrofo in "qual'è" (come pare abbiano fatto anche alcuni insigni letterati), ma non ha alcuna giustificazione una distinzione fatta in base al genere della parola cui il "qual" è riferito.


----------



## Hermocrates

johnny panic said:


> Consulta qualsiasi grammatica della lingua italiana e troverai conferma.
> la regola è abbastanza semplice: se la parola troncata può essere posta davanti a un'altra parola dello stesso genere che comincia per consonante, questo significa che tale parola non richiede elisione perché è già di per sé compiuta.



Ciao Johnny! Lungi da me il desiderio di fare il polemico... tanto più che su questa diatriba linguistica proprio autori di grammatiche italiane, non già noi che scriviamo nei forum per hobby, ci hanno versato litri di inchiostro senza raggiungere la totale unanimità di pensiero e non credo sarà questo thread a decidere le sorti dell'italica lingua.  
Quando dici "consulta qualsiasi grammatica italiana", è un'iperbole o le hai davvero visionate tutte e discusse con i loro autori? Perché proprio questo è il problema, temo.

La grammatica ha di tipico che è un'interpretazione a posteriori della lingua già esistente. Ci sono persone (i linguisti, per l'appunto) che dedicano la loro vita a studiare e analizzare il comportamento della lingua, al fine di dedurne i meccanismi, e, basandosi sui meccanismi che considerano appurati, possono spingersi abbastanza oltre fino a stabilire, con maggiore o minore autorità, quali istanze usate nella lingua deviano abbastanza dal comportamento "tipico" definito dai meccanismi (o quello che sarebbe "logico" aspettarsi in base agli stessi) da poter essere considerate "errori". Questo è come funzionano le grammatiche e in generale la disciplina della linguistica. 

Alcuni linguisti hanno avanzato l'ipotetica "regola" da te menzionata, ovvero che se si può dire "qual grazia" allora si dovrebbe poter scrivere "qual è la tua amica?" (senza apostrofo). Altri linguisti di pari merito, tuttavia, non ritengono nell'italiano moderno questo sia accettabile, ritenendolo un uso arcaico (oggi nessuno direbbe "qual grazia", ma semmai "quale grazia"). E qui iniziano le perplessità dei comuni mortali che spesso devono prendere un partito o l'altro molto senza neppure sapere o capire le motivazioni dietro una scelta o l'altra. 

Capisco la tua posizione (e quella di SixthOfMay) nella misura in cui anche a me, quando ho frequentato la scuola italiana, hanno insegnato a usare sempre e solo "qual" senza apostrofo (secondo il modello di "tal"). Per contro, nel corso dei miei studi di filologia all'università tutti (senza esclusione) i docenti italiani e in particolare i vari di linguistica italiana erano araldi del partito secondo cui il femminile di "qual" nell'italiano moderno è empre e solo "quale" e davanti a vocale subisce elisione, non apocope. Anche gli editori italiani con cui ho lavorato finora si attengono alla stessa convenzione, che al momento mi sembra per questo quella più in auge.

Ovviamente, com'è tipico dei linguisti nella loro megalomania, costoro non sono mai "bipartisan", bensì se hanno una teoria, ne difenderanno a spada tratta la veridicità e neppure menzioneranno ai comuni mortali che esiste un'ipotesi diversa sostenuta dai loro colleghi-rivali. Questa è la situazione umana dietro le grammatiche (nonché dizionari), alle spalle della loro aura di verbo divino e indiscutibile.  E dovrebbe far capire perché spesso, anche su questioni molto basilari della lingua, non c'è accordo tra dizionari (o grammatiche) scritte da autori diversi...


----------



## federicoft

La disputa sulla natura di "qual/quale" è accademicamente aperta, non esiste una risposta che la risolva una volta per tutte (tra l'altro ammetto di non aver mai letto nulla sulla distinzione tra maschile e femminile - il dibattito è se la forma troncata "qual" si può considerare viva nell'italiano contemporaneo o una forma arcaica ereditata dal passato).

Ma credo siano questioni un po' oziose che di certo non interessano a chi sta apprendendo l'italiano e a noi che vorremmo parlarlo bene. A mio parere vale la pena riportare unicamente la regola di gran lunga prevalente, ovvero quella accolta nella pratica scolastica: si scrive sempre _qual è_, senza apostrofo.


----------



## Hermocrates

federicoft said:


> La disputa sulla natura di "qual/quale" è accademicamente aperta, non esiste una risposta che la risolva una volta per tutte.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Ma credo siano questioni un po' oziose che di certo non interessano a chi sta apprendendo l'italiano e a noi che vorremmo parlarlo bene.



Io sono d'accordo con federicoft su questi punti. Ma se accettiamo che la questione sia aperta, secondo me è immotivato e controproducente al fine dei forum correggere (il _casus belli_ che ha riaperto questo discorso) la scelta personale di un altro utente per l'una o l'altra forma, visto che si tratta di due interpretazioni diverse della lingua al momento coesistenti. 

Secondo me dovremmo sorvolare, un po' come nel corso delle discussioni sorvoliamo la grafia comune ma erronea " E' " senza suggerire di modificarla in " È " - benché la seconda sia la forma corretta (mentre difendiamo un maggior purismo per le altre forme accentate). 

Questa almeno è la conclusione a cui giungo io.


----------



## itka

Grazie per questa discussione cosi' interessante !
Non avevo mai sentito prima che c'erano queste due scuole nel scrivere la parola "qual"...!


----------



## infinite sadness

itka said:


> Grazie per questa discussione cosi' interessante !
> Non avevo mai sentito prima che c'erano queste due scuole nel*lo* scrivere la parola "qual"...!


----------



## Necsus

Ritenendo che possa contribuire al dibattito, riporto dalla discussione 'Elisione e troncamento/apocope':


> Da questa discussione in Italiano/Inglese:
> 
> 
> 
> Massimo74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Approfondendo un po' l'argomento in rete ho potuto scoprire che effettivamente la disputa se si debba scrivere _qual'è_ o _qual è_ non è risolta né dalle grammatiche, né tanto meno dalla letteratura.
> Sono per l'apostrofo, fra gli altri, Federigo Tozzi, Mario Tobino, Tommaso Landolfi, Paolo Monelli, Bonaventura Tecchi. Non apostrofano invece Vasco Pratolini, Giuseppe Berto, Alberto Moravia, Goffredo Parise, Libero Bigiaretti.
> Io, fino ad oggi, ero a conoscenza, colpevolmente, solo della regola che avevo scritto qualche giorno fa...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come dicevo in I/E, la questione non è affatto così controversa. C'è, è vero, chi sostiene la possibilità dell'apostrofo in _qual è_, ma le 'principali grammatiche' concordano sul troncamento, come detto anche, documentandolo, in Wikipedia:
> _"La regola sopraindicata per distinguere tra elisione e troncamento afferma che "qual è" deve essere scritto senza apostrofo (per via del fatto che la parola tronca "qual" compare davanti a consonante in espressioni come "un certo qual modo" o "qual buon vento") e così infatti affermano le principali grammatiche italiane (il __Serianni__ e il __Dardano-Trifone__). __Bruno Migliorini__ afferma ad esempio che la distinzione elisione-troncamento è artificiosa, ma visto che c'è deve essere rispettata. Altri, tuttavia, come __Franco Fochi__, affermano che l'uso troncato di "qual" è ormai arcaico e sopravvive soltanto in alcune "frasi fatte" ereditate dal passato (come quelle sopra citate), e quindi la forma apostrofata ha pieno diritto di esistenza."_
> 
> Poi, per completezza e chiarezza d'informazione devo segnalare il brano, QUI, (di L.Satta, citato da M.Pistone) da cui provengono le considerazioni che tu hai riportato sopra, la cui conclusione però è:
> _"Ma il nostro discorso è un altro. Franco Fochi sostiene che si deve scrivere _qual'è_ ma non condanna come errore_ qual è_; insomma egli ha messo o rimesso di moda un'altra duplice grafia del patrio idioma. Con tutte le parole che si possono scrivere in due, tre, quattro modi, non ce n'era davvero bisogno."_
> 
> Ciò detto, ripeto, nel mio intervento io non mettevo affatto in dubbio che ci sia anche chi sostiene l'opportunità dell'apostrofo (la lingua come sappiamo è fatta di regole e relative eccezioni), quello che contestavo era il fatto che tu proponessi una 'regola' che in realtà non esiste, quindi un'informazione non corretta a chi ci legge:
> 
> 
> 
> Massimo74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in questo preciso caso occorrerebbe una elisione e non un troncamento poichè "quale" è riferito a "migliore traduzione" quindi femminile.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A parte la considerazione che l'aggettivo interrogativo _quale_ è variabile (graficamente) nel numero ma non nel genere, l'elisione non si verifica certo per questioni di genere. Infatti, per esemplificare, davanti a parola che inizia per vocale, l'articolo maschile _lo_ (riferito ovviamente a parola di genere maschile) viene eliso esattamente come l'articolo _la_ (riferito ovviamente a parola di genere femminile), anzi per _lo_ l'elisione è ritenuta praticamente obbligatoria, mentre per _la_ in teoria si potrebbe anche non applicare.
> 
> A conclusione, riporto anche un ennesimo parere pro-troncamento, espresso da R.Setti nel sito dell'_Accademia della Crusca:_
> _"L'esatta grafia di_ qual è_ non prevede l'apostrofo in quanto si tratta di un'apocope vocalica, che si produce anche davanti a consonante (qual buon vento vi porta?) e non di un'elisione che invece si produce soltanto prima di una vocale (e l'apostrofo è il segno grafico che resta proprio nel caso dell'elisione). Come_ qual _ci sono altri aggettivi soggetti allo stesso trattamento:_ tal, buon, pover_ (solo nell'italiano antico), ecc. È vero che la grafia _qual'è_ è diffusa e ricorrente anche nella stampa, ma per ora questo non è bastato a far cambiare la regola grafica che pertanto è consigliabile continuare a rispettare."_
Click to expand...


----------



## Hermocrates

Grazie Necsus per aver recuperato questo interessante frammento di discussione.  Cibo per riflettere (abbastanza da fare indigestione! )

Visto che stiamo gettando tutta la carne al fuoco, mi limito solo a un ultimo commento, davanti a quelli che penso siano due malintesi che in parte viziano la discussione fin dalle basi:

- in riferimento a tutti quelli che sostengono che le grammatiche dicono che "qual non prende accento" prima: attenzione con queste generalizzazioni!  Forse stiamo parlando di due cose diverse. 
Infatti molti usano come argomentazione che " qual' " non è corretto perché esiste la forma " qual ". Volevo solo farvi notare che su questa argomentazione siamo già tutti (o quasi) d'accordo. Anche i "difensori" dell'apostrofo, infatti, sono (per quanto ne so) concordi con il fatto che al _maschile_ non si usi l'apostrofo (perché la forma "qual" esiste, è pacifico). Quello su cui obbiettano solitamente i difensori dell'apostrofo è che secondo loro l'apostrofo vada però usato al femminile perché secondo loro la sola forma esistente al femminile nell'italiano moderno è "quale". 
Quando si dice che una certa grammatica (suggerisco di non dire "tutte le grammatiche" se non le avete davvero consultate "tutte", hehe...  ) sostiene che l'apostrofo dopo "qual" sia errato, dovreste soffermarvi un attimo e notare che _non_ dice tuttavia che l'apostrofo sia errato al femminile. E' su questo punto (lasciato volutamente oscuro da molte grammatiche, o meglio da molti linguisti che curano le grammatiche) che nascono le diatribe: c'è chi riconosce l'esistenza di "qual" al femminile, e chi no. L'uso o meno dell'apostrofo (al femminile) viene di conseguenza. 

- in riferimento invece a un'affermazione che compariva nel testo citato da Necsus, fatta da un utente secondo cui non esiste questa teoria della differenziazione tra maschile e femminile di "quale"... posso solo obbiettare molto placidamente che a me risulta esistere, visto che diversi linguisti di rispetto e statura accademica con cui ho studiato ne erano convinti sostenitori. 
Insomma, evitiamo di cadere in quell'atteggiamento tristissimo che già macchia il mondo accademico in cui a volte di arriva a fingere che coloro che hanno una teoria diversa dalla tua nemmeno esistano... E' un po' eccessivo. 

Così, solo un paio di ulteriori spunti in un tema in cui già di suo è dura districarsi.


----------



## facciadipietra

Hermocrates said:


> Quando si dice che una certa grammatica (suggerisco di non dire "tutte le grammatiche" se non le avete davvero consultate "tutte", hehe...  ) sostiene che l'apostrofo dopo "qual" sia errato, dovreste soffermarvi un attimo e notare che _non_ dice tuttavia che l'apostrofo sia errato al femminile. E' su questo punto (lasciato volutamente oscuro da molte grammatiche, o meglio da molti linguisti che curano le grammatiche) che nascono le diatribe: c'è chi riconosce l'esistenza di "qual" al femminile, e chi no. L'uso o meno dell'apostrofo (al femminile) viene di conseguenza.
> 
> - in riferimento invece a un'affermazione che compariva nel testo citato da Necsus, fatta da un utente secondo cui non esiste questa teoria della differenziazione tra maschile e femminile di "quale"... posso solo obbiettare molto placidamente che a me risulta esistere, visto che diversi linguisti di rispetto e statura accademica con cui ho studiato ne erano convinti sostenitori.
> Insomma, evitiamo di cadere in quell'atteggiamento tristissimo che già macchia il mondo accademico in cui a volte di arriva a fingere che coloro che hanno una teoria diversa dalla tua nemmeno esistano... E' un po' eccessivo.
> 
> Così, solo un paio di ulteriori spunti in un tema in cui già di suo è dura districarsi.



Io volentieri faccio a meno e farò sempre a meno di prendere in considerazione l’esistenza di linguisti che sostengano che in *italiano* la _-e_ al singolare possa essere giudicata una marca del genere femminile. Gli astrofisici dovrebbero ritenere degni di nota studi e trattati che cerchino di dimostrare che la Luna è fatta di panna montata?
 In *italiano* l’unica possibile marca del femminile singolare è _-a_, e di questo sono coscienti tutti gli italiani, linguisti e non. Tutta la declinazione in _-e_ (plurale _-i_) da almeno 1500 anni non prevede alcuna distinzione morfologica tra il genere maschile e il femminile.


----------



## SixthOfMay

facciadipietra said:


> Io volentieri faccio a meno e farò sempre a meno di prendere in considerazione l’esistenza di linguisti che sostengano che in *italiano* la _-e_ al singolare possa essere giudicata una marca del genere femminile. Gli astrofisici dovrebbero ritenere degni di nota studi e trattati che cerchino di dimostrare che la Luna è fatta di panna montata?
> In *italiano* l’unica possibile marca del femminile singolare è _-a_, e di questo sono coscienti tutti gli italiani, linguisti e non. Tutta la declinazione in _-e_ (plurale _-i_) da almeno 1500 anni non prevede alcuna distinzione morfologica tra il genere maschile e il femminile.



Amen. Una volta per tutte.
L'esempio della luna di panna montata è carino, ma non rende l'idea della facilità con cui questa teoria del "quale" femminile faccia presa e si diffonda: direi piuttosto che è come se gli astronomi e gli astrofisici dovessero tenere in considerazione i trattati di astrologia.
Tra l'altro, non mi pare siano state dettagliate le fonti (queste fantomatiche grammatiche, o i docenti universitari che insegnerebbero simili amenità). E in ogni caso l'"ipse dixit" lascia il tempo che trova, in campo linguistico come in ogni altro campo: la ragione si fonda sulla bontà degli argomenti, dunque sarebbe interessante sapere come questi docenti argomenterebbero il fatto che "quale" sia la forma femminile di "qual".


----------



## ursu-lab

Faccio un'altra proposta: visto che a quanto pare *TUTTI/E,* meno Hermocrates, abbiamo avuto insegnanti e grammatiche in cui abbiamo imparato che si scrive "qual è" e basta, senza apostrofi, né accenti né nient'altro, piuttosto che prenderci noi la briga di citare le nostre cinquanta grammatiche (dardano-trifone, serianni, renzi-salvi, ecc ecc) e i nostri cento dizionari (zanichelli, demauro-paravia, garzanti, ecc), perché non aspettiamo che sia lui (o lei?) a (di)mostrarci DOVE ha mai letto e CHI (un "chi" filologo, non il vicino di casa) ha mai scritto che "qual è" si scrive con l'apostrofo quando è femminile (¡¿?!). 
A tal proposito sarei curiosa di sapere che cosa è femminile, visto che dopo "qual" c'è un verbo e per l'esattezza il verbo _essere _e in questa posizione e con quest'uso ha una funzione di pronome interrogativo? Cioè, è come dire che nella domanda "Chi è?" il Chi è femminile quando rispondo "Giovanna"... 
Vabbè, a parte gli scherzi, anche qualora si trattasse di un aggettivo, qualcuno ha mai letto (non sul quaderno del compagno di banco bocciato in 2ª elementare...) "qua*l'a*ttrice" o "in *qual'u*niversità studi?". Io, personalmente, ho sempre letto e scritto "qual*e a*ttrice preferisci" o "in qual*e u*niversità" o "qual*e e*sempio ti ha convinto di più". 
Comunque, rispetto alla domanda iniziale, la regola esiste, altrochè se esiste, e l'abbiamo studiata tutti/e (a parte Hermocrates, evidentemente):
"qual è" si scrive *SEMPRE *senza apostrofo, con la forma tronca *qual quando *precede le voci del verbo *essere *che cominciano con *e-* (è, era, erano, ecc.) e davanti ad altre parole in alcune locuzioni (la qual cosa, ecc). Negli altri casi si scrive con la -e finale o, per renderlo più letterario, senza la -e finale, ma mai con l'apostrofo.
"In quale occasione indosserai il vestito nuovo?" o "Qual occasione migliore di questa!"


----------



## MOMO2

> *
> La dicussione è nata qui: ti chiamo - ti chiamerò*





gatogab said:


> A: "allora che fai?"
> B: "ti chiamo domani"
> Oppure
> A: "allora che fai?"
> B: "ti chiamerò domani"
> 
> Qual'è la risposta corretta? Credo si dovrebbe scrivere *Qual è *senza apostrofo.
> La prima l'ho sentita spesso, ma forse è errata.
> 
> Grazie.


 
Miao ops Ciao
Momo2


----------



## gatogab

MOMO2 said:


> Miao ops Ciao
> Momo2


 



> Credo si dovrebbe scrivere *Qual è *senza apostrofo.





> Secondo me è giusto scrivere qual'è, perchè in pratica metti l'apostrofo al posto della e di quale che viene eliminata. E poi i professori a volte la segnano come errore e a volte no, anche loro non sanno come si scrive giusto.
> Google


----------



## TheMuse80

Ma qual'è con l'apostrofo è sbagliatissimo. Si scrive "Qual è"! E' una delle regole base dell'italiano!


----------



## Necsus

x---x
Per quanto riguarda il dubbio su _'qual è'_ forse può essere utile _questo post_ nella discussione 'Elisione e troncamento/apocope'.


----------



## gatogab

TheMuse80 said:


> Ma qual'è con l'apostrofo è sbagliatissimo. Si scrive "Qual è"! E' una delle regole base dell'italiano!


 


> La disputa se si debba scrivere _qual'è_ o _qual è_ non è risolta né dalle grammatiche, né tanto meno dalla letteratura. Sono per l'apostrofo, fra gli altri, Federigo Tozzi, Mario Tobino, Tommaso Landolfi, Paolo Monelli, Bonaventura Tecchi. Non apostrofano invece Vasco Pratolini, Giuseppe Berto, Alberto Moravia, Goffredo Parise, Libero Bigiaretti.
> Ripetiamo alla buona i termini della polemichetta; e prendiamo gli argomenti di due studiosi: Franco Fochi (fautore dell'apostrofo) e Bruno Migliorini (che non ce lo vuole).


*Maggiori dettagli*



Grazie a tutti, specialmente a Necsus per la sua dettagliata spiegazione.
Vado matto per le spiegazioni.


----------



## ursu-lab

Bruno Migliorini sappiamo tutti chi sia, ma Franco Fochi, a parte aver scritto un (1) libercolo di "linguistica" cinquant'anni fa dal titolo "la lingua in rivoluzione" (! già il titolo...), chi rappresenta a parte se stesso? Tozzi non si può considerare certamente un contemporaneo, gli altri autori citati - 4, di cui 2 dei perfetti sconosciuti (pure un mio vicino di casa ha scritto un libro) - sono tutti andati a scuola ai tempi della Prima Guerra Mondiale, quando ancora si imparava "io ò", "egli à" (ho a casa i libri di mia nonna e giuro che è così). Dovremmo scrivere "ò fame" perché nel 1909 sui libri di grammatica c'era il verbo avere coniugato così o dobbiamo "fidarci" e attenerci alle grammatiche e ai dizionari attuali in cui tutti sono d'accordo sul fatto che il verbo avere si coniuga con l'acca e la forma corretta è "qual è" senza apostrofo?

Il thread di "qual è" è: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=595731

PS: i testi degli autori "datati" vengono corretti e rivisti con gli aggiornamenti di ortografia e linguistici nelle edizioni più recenti. Che Landolfi abbia scritto "qual'è" a suo tempo non ne dubito affatto, che Carlo Bo l'abbia invece mantenuto nell'edizione critica della Rizzoli del '91, ne dubito moltissimo.


----------



## Necsus

ursu-lab said:


> Il thread di "qual è" è: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=595731


Sì, ma in quella discussione rimando per un approfondimento al _post_ che ho citato nel mio precedente intervento, e che gatogab ha riportato solo parzialmente.


----------



## ursu-lab

Ok, grazie, non l'avevo visto. 
Be', che la citazione fosse totalmente travisata l'avevo notato pure io. Pistone in realtà prende le difese di Luciano Satta e, nell'articolo in questione, critica decisamente la posizione di quel Fochi trattandolo, diciamolo pure, con toni quasi di commiserazione.


----------



## paolar

Vorrei sapere se la stessa regola vale anche per "come".
Si scrive "Com'è?" o "Com è?"


----------



## infinite sadness

No paolar, la regola non vale per com'è.


----------



## catrafuse

ursu-lab said:


> Faccio un'altra proposta: visto che a quanto pare *TUTTI/E,* meno Hermocrates, abbiamo avuto insegnanti e grammatiche in cui abbiamo imparato che si scrive "qual è" e basta, senza apostrofi, né accenti né nient'altro, piuttosto che prenderci noi la briga di citare le nostre cinquanta grammatiche (dardano-trifone, serianni, renzi-salvi, ecc ecc) e i nostri cento dizionari (zanichelli, demauro-paravia, garzanti, ecc), perché non aspettiamo che sia lui (o lei?) a (di)mostrarci DOVE ha mai letto e CHI (un "chi" filologo, non il vicino di casa) ha mai scritto che "qual è" si scrive con l'apostrofo quando è femminile (¡¿?!).
> A tal proposito sarei curiosa di sapere che cosa è femminile, visto che dopo "qual" c'è un verbo e per l'esattezza il verbo _essere _e in questa posizione e con quest'uso ha una funzione di pronome interrogativo? Cioè, è come dire che nella domanda "Chi è?" il Chi è femminile quando rispondo "Giovanna"...
> Vabbè, a parte gli scherzi, anche qualora si trattasse di un aggettivo, qualcuno ha mai letto (non sul quaderno del compagno di banco bocciato in 2ª elementare...) "qua*l'a*ttrice" o "in *qual'u*niversità studi?". Io, personalmente, ho sempre letto e scritto "qual*e a*ttrice preferisci" o "in qual*e u*niversità" o "qual*e e*sempio ti ha convinto di più".
> Comunque, rispetto alla domanda iniziale, la regola esiste, altrochè se esiste, e l'abbiamo studiata tutti/e (a parte Hermocrates, evidentemente):
> "qual è" si scrive *SEMPRE *senza apostrofo, con la forma tronca *qual quando *precede le voci del verbo *essere *che cominciano con *e-* (è, era, erano, ecc.) e davanti ad altre parole in alcune locuzioni (la qual cosa, ecc). Negli altri casi si scrive con la -e finale o, per renderlo più letterario, senza la -e finale, ma mai con l'apostrofo.
> "In quale occasione indosserai il vestito nuovo?" o "Qual occasione migliore di questa!"



Condivido ogni parola!


----------

